# Rain X or Wax for Glass?



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Guys!

What do you all use to add protection to your glass? For windshields most people us Rain X. Does anyone use wax on their glass and do you typically use the same product for anything glass, panoramic roofs, etc?

Look forward to hearing your approaches :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I use h2go by anglewax.. Great product 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fred-the-red (Aug 9, 2018)

+1 for H2GO, Couldn't get away with Rain X.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Don’t use anything on windscreen, do apply sealants to side / rear glass...


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Angelwax H2GO user myself. Like the product.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Neither:wave:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

wax always i use what im using on the bodywork and top up with another layer when needed while doing my maintenance wash. as we all have wax already and we know a pot lasts an age why not use it and save the extra money for other goodies instead of buying a specific rain repellant.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Used to use angelwax h2go but got feed up with the sprayer breaking so now use Adam’s products I think there glass sealant is the easiest I’ve ever used and it lasts well to.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Jack R said:


> Used to use angelwax h2go but got feed up with the sprayer breaking so now use Adam's products I think there glass sealant is the easiest I've ever used and it lasts well to.


Don't use a sprayer with it for this same reason. Actually melted the black plastic trigger it came with. I just use a lid now and when using dab some onto a cotton applicator.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## micksea (May 27, 2018)

h2go here,on all windows and sunroof.Always flush the spray nozzle through with water after each use.I also use angelwax clarity screen wash which apparently tops up the h2go with each spray.I mix this with de-ironised water which keeps the water spots down on the edges of the windows in a hard water area.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I use Autobrite's Pain it's the absolute best glass sealant product I've used.


----------



## fred-the-red (Aug 9, 2018)

Jack R said:


> Used to use angelwax h2go but got feed up with the sprayer breaking so now use Adam's products I think there glass sealant is the easiest I've ever used and it lasts well to.


Also had problems with the trigger sticking all the time, so binned the bottle and trigger and purchased a few of these after seeing them mentioned in another tread.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FLAIROSOL-AIR-DRIVEN-AEROSOL-TECHNOLOGY-MICRO-MIST-WATER-SPRAY-BOTTLE-300ml-/232571177873?var=&hash=item0

Just use a sharpie on the top to identify the contents.


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

fred-the-red said:


> Also had problems with the trigger sticking all the time, so binned the bottle and trigger and purchased a few of these after seeing them mentioned in another tread.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FLAIROSO...AY-BOTTLE-300ml-/232571177873?var=&hash=item0
> 
> Just use a sharpie on the top to identify the contents.


Thanks for this, never found a decent spray bottle at a reasonable price yet so I've just ordered a couple to see how they do. Any tips on maintenance to stop them jamming up?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## archjuh (Jun 2, 2018)

I'll suggest gyeon view, have had it over a year on with 25000 km on it and it's still working a little bit. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I use H2Go on ALL glass and like it.

Harry


----------



## AlpineTouring (Mar 10, 2019)

I have H2Go but find my wipers judder when I have to use them. Any tips on how to stop this?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

AlpineTouring said:


> I have H2Go but find my wipers judder when I have to use them. Any tips on how to stop this?


How old are your wiper blades???


----------



## AlpineTouring (Mar 10, 2019)

Jack R said:


> How old are your wiper blades???


They had only been on the car a couple of weeks and were Bosch. They were fine again once I cleaned the screen again to remove the H2Go. The beading is brilliant when it's applied, just a shame about the wipers.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

One thing to try is to clean the wiper blades even though new, and wipe them with some of the H2GO after. Or do what I did and buy some Adam’s glass sealant and glass boost


----------



## AlpineTouring (Mar 10, 2019)

Jack R said:


> One thing to try is to clean the wiper blades even though new, and wipe them with some of the H2GO after. Or do what I did and buy some Adam's glass sealant and glass boost


Cheers for the reply Jack. Will give it a try 👍


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

CarChem Clarity Glass Cleaner & Polish, all over


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Well.... I already purchased Rain-X, so will have to give that a test first.

Interesting to see all the different methods!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I've used RainX and Griots Glass Sealant, they appear to be the same product. In the summer months the sealant lasted quite well, but once I re-applied it at winter it didn't last for squat (maybe 2 weeks?). I just put on new wipers and polished my glass with Autoglym Glass Polish, then wiped it with IPA and Glass cleaner. I think this will be my approach for front windshields from now on, as bare glass usually wipes the clearest. They work fine for side and rear glass though.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Gtechniq clear vision Smart glass has been my usual but I have just started to try Angelwax H2GO. So far H2GO is performing well but time will tell if it is as good as the Gtechniq.


----------



## oneflewover (Jul 25, 2017)

I was an unofficial ambassador for RainX, telling everyone how good it was. Then I used Gtechniq, it is far superior and lasts so much longer.

Was designated driver on tuesday in all that rain in someone else's car with nothing applied, never again! It was a horror drive.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> I was an unofficial ambassador for RainX, telling everyone how good it was. Then I used Gtechniq, it is far superior and lasts so much longer.
> 
> Was designated driver on tuesday in all that rain in someone else's car with nothing applied, never again! It was a horror drive.


If you liked Gtechniq's Clearvision try Autobrite's Pain, pretty much equal but without the work to put it on


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I've used Rain-X for over 20 years now and still think it is an amazing product. I don't use any coating on the windscreen now but side, rear windows and mirrors are coated with it.

I tried other products on the windscreen but could never solve the problem of juddering wipers or suitable longevity, so now I don't use any coating on it. I also find that auto-wipers and glass coatings don't get on as the wipers come on more than they need to, even with sensitivity at lowest setting.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Never got on with rain x in the past. Have looked at beading and water behaviour of my UHD wax and thought I wonder but got some AM rain last year and used that and love it.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I use the obsession wax glass sealant, the water simple beads straight off and at cruising speed there is no need to use the wipers at all 

I'm currently seeing 6+ months of protection from it 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Always used car chem glass sealant for value for money and ease of you I can beat it does easy 6 months on on the side windows and a good 2-3 on the screen 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineTouring (Mar 10, 2019)

Jack R said:


> One thing to try is to clean the wiper blades even though new, and wipe them with some of the H2GO after. Or do what I did and buy some Adam's glass sealant and glass boost


I've reapplied the H2Go and the wipers are working great now (not that I need them on much). Cleaned the blades as you suggested. Thanks again for the tip. :thumb:


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

A tip I've found for wiper judder is don't apply the sealant under the wipers. I apply to about an inch above their resting position and now I don't get any judder. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlpineTouring (Mar 10, 2019)

B8sy said:


> A tip I've found for wiper judder is don't apply the sealant under the wipers. I apply to about an inch above their resting position and now I don't get any judder.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Will try that next time I use it. Thanks.


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

AlpineTouring said:


> Will try that next time I use it. Thanks.




Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

